# Honda 5.5 GCV160 help needed



## leon phelps (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello,

I trash picked this engine and have big plans for it. The engine has 135 psi compression. It will start and run when choked. It will idle down when I take the throttle back. When I try to idle it back up, the engine dies. 

I have drained the carb. There was no water in it. It did not smell like fresh gas, so I drained the tank and replaced the fuel with fresh gas. 

When running, the engine sounds like it is not hitting top end of the RPM scale. The pull cord pulls easily and the engine does run. 

I had a spark plug tester on it when running, and there was spark all the up until it shuts off. 

Any suggestions where to start or what is common for these engines?

Thanks


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

First thing I would do is clean and rebuild the carb with a carb kit.


----------



## alaskamokaiman (May 17, 2007)

Reset the governor arm. 26 bucks to replace the carb no rebuild kit.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

PM oscaryu1, he knows the most about everything and how to help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Carburetor repair parts for the carburetors found on Honda engines are outrageous. 

Where can you get a complete carburetor for $26.00??


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

PM oscaryu1, he knows the most about everything and how to help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

newz7151 said:


> Most of the carburetors for the GCV160 engines list for anywhere from $15-$40. I guess with the increased usage of the engine on all the new box store models, they started making them cheaper. I think this started after you guys closed up shop.


Well I would guess so! The last time I priced a carburetor for a Honda mower we were still on Bee Caves and I think it was around $94.00 (retail). With prices this low, it does not make much sense to rebuild one, the parts cost more then the complete carburetor.


----------



## leon phelps (Jun 22, 2007)

I was told they are very cheap by my local lawn mover repair guy. I am still trying to find the part number for the carb, and where to buy it at.

I put fresh gas in the carb, and took it apart again. I can get it to choke and start fine. It will race up like it should when choked, and then it craps out. I also replaced the fuel filter. I guess the carb is next. Thanks for the input.


----------



## wheelerman (Jul 19, 2007)

Yep they are cheap i replace them on a daily basis for about $30.


----------

